# Teens kill 7-year-old girl using Mortal Kombat moves



## Byakuya (Dec 20, 2007)

> In Jamestown, Colorado, two teens have been charged with killing a 7-year-old girl by beating her with imitations of moves from the Mortal Kombat video games, prosecutors said Wednesday.
> 
> Lamar Roberts, 17, and Heather Trujillo, 16, were charged as adults on one count each of felony child abuse causing death, according to court documents obtained be the Associated Press.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 20, 2007)

Stupid ass kids. Why are these kids so stupid?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2007)

FATALITY! FLAWLESS VICTORY!


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 20, 2007)

Finsh Her...FATALITY!

But, seriously damn, jesous RIP


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Dec 20, 2007)

holy crap thats crazy


----------



## Kage (Dec 20, 2007)

'stupid' still runs strong in teenage boys...


----------



## Zabuzalives (Dec 20, 2007)

man these guys are majorly retarded. Execute them pls, so they dont infest the gene pool.


----------



## Ters (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow it's real. Here's a source.



Drunk and WRESTLING. WWE, not Mortal Kombat is where the influence came from. Is Mortal Kombat even sold anymore? 

Another thing, underage drinking. Is this is an attack towards the video game industry, it's a poor one. Just as poor as the judgment the two kids had while drunk.

But regardless, it's unfortunate she died.



Zabuzalives said:


> man these guys are majorly retarded. Execute them pls, so they dont infest the gene pool.



I thought the US is trying to move away from the death penalty.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Dec 20, 2007)

Fatal babysitting


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> FATALITY! FLAWLESS VICTORY!



Distasteful.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope those two get convicted.


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope those two get worse, ie: vigilante justice.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 20, 2007)

sucks for the poor parents, what a bunch of idiots.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 20, 2007)

how dumb do you have to be to actually hit a 7 year old girl damn yo. And to do it so bad enough to kill her. damn whats wrong with them they really need to go to jail for that long and maybe even possible get killed. and whoever is making fun of this saying Fatality and all that god damn shit damn stop being such a fucking idiot. God damn this is a little 7 year old girl that didn't deserve this from 2 fucking idiots who should be fucking smart enough to know right from wrong regardless of being drunk or not. this is another reason why drinking is fucking retarded and whoever drinks is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Quantum (Dec 20, 2007)

That's crazy..


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep the fighting to the controllers... Underage drinking is always a more serious problem than video games anyway.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> how dumb do you have to be to actually hit a 7 year old girl damn yo. And to do it so bad enough to kill her. damn whats wrong with them they really need to go to jail for that long and maybe even possible get killed. and whoever is making fun of this saying Fatality and all that god damn shit damn stop being such a fucking idiot. God damn this is a little 7 year old girl that didn't deserve this from 2 fucking idiots who should be fucking smart enough to know right from wrong regardless of being drunk or not. this is another reason why drinking is fucking retarded and whoever drinks is a fucking idiot.



... Under normal circumstances, I would say that you're overdoing the swear words.
But in this instance?
Fuckers deserve to get ass-raped in jail for a couple years.  If they ever get out, they'll never do shit like that again.


----------



## Jonas (Dec 20, 2007)

Only in America


----------



## Quantum (Dec 20, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Only in America



Hahaha! good one


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 20, 2007)

those sick fucks....
Jack Thompsons gonna have a field day with this one


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't wait until they blame this on video games, whilst completely overlooking the underage drinking part.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 20, 2007)

Get over here!

Disgusting really, though I laughed when I read the title.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh those teenagers and they're drugs


----------



## Jaculus (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol lame  .


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmm..I wonder what's going on in the world this morning.

 *reads article*

 Stupid people kill a kid. Alcohol is involved. Nothing out of the ordinary it seems.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 20, 2007)

that.... god that is just not right. and to think that thats just one of thousands of abuse crimes that are going on every day....


----------



## Homura (Dec 20, 2007)

Those teens just gave the government another reason why they should set strict limitations of the selling of violent video games. I wonder where they got the brilliant idea of trying Mortal Kombat style of moves on a 7-year old girl...I shouldn't expect so much since they obviously didn't take the hint of how dangerous those moves are to a person especially in real life. Having a hard time distinguishing fantasy from reality perhaps?


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 20, 2007)

should of used the Dynamic Entry, would of been a lot more effective


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Those teens just gave the government another reason why they should set strict limitations of the selling of violent video games. I wonder where they got the brilliant idea of trying Mortal Kombat style of moves on a 7-year old girl...I shouldn't expect so much since they obviously didn't take the hint of how dangerous those moves are to a person especially in real life. Having a hard time distinguishing fantasy from reality perhaps?



 If you read the article, you'll see that the moves were wrestling moves. Likely picked up from WWE or TNA.

 Mortal Kombat the video game came out in 1992. It was used as a scapegoat for a lot of stuff back then, and I can't believe people are still blaming it.

 But you know what? Not even wrestling caused this. This was caused by two stupid, inconsiderate young men who are going to try to use alcohol as a scapegoat. But guess what? Nobody _made_ them get fucking drunk and kill a little girl. 

 The responsibility is theirs and theirs alone.


----------



## Yasashiku (Dec 20, 2007)

kids are stupid..... honest to god.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope they get mortally ass raped in prison!


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> I hope they get mortally ass raped in prison!



Brutality! Beastiality!


----------



## ssj3klash (Dec 20, 2007)

Those sick mother fuckers!!!


----------



## Sky is Over (Dec 20, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> I hope they get mortally ass raped in prison!





> Brutality! Beastiality!





That made my morning.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 20, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> Brutality! Beastiality!



Lmaaooo! nice one! 

But what really shocks me is that there just blaming it on the video games. Geez they seem to be the target for every thing these days . 

I've played every Mortal Kombat  hasn't affected me =/. Have they even asked the two teens if they've played MK


----------



## Zasaki (Dec 20, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> If you read the article, you'll see that the moves were wrestling moves. Likely picked up from WWE or TNA.
> 
> Mortal Kombat the video game came out in 1992. It was used as a scapegoat for a lot of stuff back then, and I can't believe people are still blaming it.
> 
> ...



QFT.

I remember reading something a while ago about two kids which had played Grand Theft Auto. They had killed one of their friends because they thought that he would come back to life again, like they do in the game! o.o

I can't remember how old they were, but they were certainly old enough to know that reality doesn't function that way >_>

Blaming the video-game isn't really the answer. People who do things like this, there's something wrong with them from the start.
It's about time someone started to do something about the poor mental condition of many youngsters today AND be more strict about the underage drinking.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 20, 2007)

At least keep your scapegoats current. What's next? Blaming Elvis for rampant sexuality with all his hip-thrusting and gyrating?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> At least keep your scapegoats current. What's next? Blaming Elvis for rampant sexuality with all his hip-thrusting and gyrating?



 Some very old people still are convinced Elvis Presley invented hip thrusting.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 20, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> Beastiality!



Yeah, and that too! But I wouldn't want to traumatize those poor innocent beasts (and I'm not referring to those two idiots!)


----------



## ssj3klash (Dec 20, 2007)

Zasaki said:


> QFT.
> 
> I remember reading something a while ago about two kids which had played Grand Theft Auto. They had killed one of their friends because they thought that he would come back to life again, like they do in the game! o.o
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but the fact is that people get dumber and dumber each day, especially teenagers. I think My Chemical Romance was correct with their song "Teenagers".


----------



## Hentai (Dec 20, 2007)

48 years are too less.

I'd say 100years.
Crazy fuckers.


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 20, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> If you read the article, you'll see that the moves were wrestling moves. Likely picked up from WWE or TNA.
> 
> Mortal Kombat the video game came out in 1992. It was used as a scapegoat for a lot of stuff back then, and I can't believe people are still blaming it.
> 
> ...



Honestly the media will use any scapegoat they can find these days to try and justify the cause of death. For this instance they were "Wrestling" or using "Mortal Kombat"-Esque maneuvers. Above all that the kids claim they were drinking. 

Honestly these guys knew what they were doing, Drunk or not, Regardless of what they were imitating. You hit a friend, It hurts. You pick a person up and drop them on their back, it hurts. Wrestling rings have Flexibar or a Spring, and also their mats have enough give to absorb shocks from some of the more vicious slams. Your average Carpet, Grass, Garage Floor, Kitchen Floor, Ect, Do Not.

If we want to go the Mortal Kombat route, I'm gonna pull the idiocy card even earlier. Obviously there is little-to-no chance that any animation from a game that involves slaughtering your opponent is going to be safe to attempt.

Right here is a couple of kids trying to scapegoat the fact that they are retarded, got drunk, Murdered a girl. Regardless of whether they get the 'Penalty or not, they will goto jail. And from what I understand the guys in the Big House detest child murderers/abusers/rapists more than anything so they will get what they had coming 10 fold.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 20, 2007)

What a bunch of idiots. 

Poor little girl.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I know what the people in the prisons are going to think when they see those two walk in.  I give a hint it is two words and goes as follows:  Finish Him!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirah (Dec 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> **



omfg 

i hope someone kills them with DBZ moves


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2007)

Blaming video games again? An old one at that? Ever occured that the ALCOHOL the teens had consumed might've been the real cause of this? Speaking of which, they probably got their hands on alcohol in the first place due to irresponsible parents.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol, wtf. There were never fatalities like that. And believe me I watched most of them. Fucktadrs.


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2007)

Too bad 

Raiden won't be able to save them 

They'd be perfect in the next mortal kombat tournament


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2007)

Kids these days


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 20, 2007)

Ridiculous.

Teens were not raised properly and I would semi-blame the parents for it and the rest on the underage drinking.

Since there was a witness, why didn't he/she stop them?


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Dec 20, 2007)

Finish her.
Excellent.
Zomg teh poliz are on us nooesss


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2007)

[[DrLe]];12608046 said:
			
		

> Ridiculous.
> 
> Teens were not raised properly and I would semi-blame the parents for it and the rest on the underage drinking.
> 
> Since there was a witness, why didn't he/she stop them?



I wouldn't be surprised if the witness was drunk too.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 20, 2007)

that's pretty stupid... a 7 yr old girl and their 16, 17 guys!

if they did it on each other it would have been ok since their almost the same age... but 7 yr old girl... there some big loosers


----------



## Kamina (Dec 20, 2007)

How cruel is that, R.I.P


----------



## Quantum (Dec 20, 2007)

They will have plenty of time to think about what they have done.

If they don't get killed in prison


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 20, 2007)

What a bunch of fucking losers to do that to a 7 year old girl. I hope they get ass raped till they die in prison.


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Dec 20, 2007)

Dang... Imagine their life. You are just starting life, experimenting. BAM! 50yrs in prison. Nasty. I am sure they didn't mean to kill the girl, they did not know what would be the consequence of their action. Or maybe they did but didn't think about it. As someone mentioned above, it is completely their responsibility either way. That is life, some mistakes can't be undone, may the girl R.I.P.


----------



## Altron (Dec 20, 2007)

and more ammo for anti-video game parents. <_<


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2007)

this guy is surely retarded, seriosly a 7 year old girl? I would have liked to see him fight a guy of hes age, he would had probably ended up f**ed up and humilliated.

Hope they throw him in jail so they can give him the rape fatality.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 20, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> how dumb do you have to be to actually hit a 7 year old girl damn yo. And to do it so bad enough to kill her. damn whats wrong with them they really need to go to jail for that long and maybe even possible get killed. and whoever is making fun of this saying Fatality and all that god damn shit damn stop being such a fucking idiot. God damn this is a little 7 year old girl that didn't deserve this from 2 fucking idiots who should be fucking smart enough to know right from wrong regardless of being drunk or not. this is another reason why drinking is fucking retarded and whoever drinks is a fucking idiot.



Fatality! Animality! Brutality!....................
MORTAL KOMBAT!

Damn how stupid can people get these days?


----------



## Xell (Dec 20, 2007)

GET OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay, yet another reason to blame videogames because two people are too stupid to realize a body slam or a punch actually hurts.


----------



## pancake (Dec 20, 2007)

All I can say I can't believe how the hell you some of you people can take this so funny and joke around with it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 20, 2007)

pancake said:


> All I can say I can't believe how the hell you some of you people can take this so funny and joke around with it.



Since this article involves none of us personally its easy for people to joke about it.  They have no emotional attachment to the situation.  I figured thats something most people would be used to by now.


----------



## pancake (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess that's right, but really they should just see themselves in that situation to see how bad it really is.

R.I.P little girl


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

sad sad those people should get the death pentliy


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 20, 2007)

I will never understand the stupidity of these kinds of people


----------



## Quantum (Dec 20, 2007)

We are not to decide who should die or not


----------



## Silver Reflection (Dec 20, 2007)

What idiots.Human beings can't take the same punishment as a video game character.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Since this article involves none of us personally its easy for people to joke about it.  They have no emotional attachment to the situation.  I figured thats something most people would be used to by now.



I'd like to think most people on this forum are better than that. You don't need to be bawling about it, but just realize someones dead and just be respectful about it you know? What the parents must be going through isn't something to joke about and even the guys must be feeling horrible. Their whole lives are basically ruined by this.


----------



## Ico (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonder what characters fatality they did,,no really thats terrible. Thats why the make videogames children,,so you can do things you cant normally do in real life,,like kill hookers and rip out peoples spines. So leave the moves in the game please.Hope they get locked up for a while.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 20, 2007)

Ooopsie!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 20, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> I'd like to think most people on this forum are better than that. You don't need to be bawling about it, but just realize someones dead and just be respectful about it you know? What the parents must be going through isn't something to joke about and even the guys must be feeling horrible. Their whole lives are basically ruined by this.



How many tragic stories can you hear that have no involvement to you before any display of remorse is entirely fake?

Its hard to watch and read several stories like this every day of every month of every year and still give it any weight emotionally or mentally.


----------



## Twirl (Dec 20, 2007)

lots of butt rape awaits them, they are totally going to be someones bitches in prison...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> How many tragic stories can you hear that have no involvement to you before any display of remorse is entirely fake?
> 
> Its hard to watch and read several stories like this every day of every month of every year and still give it any weight emotionally or mentally.



You can't let this kind of stuff deaden you though, not caring about people after a while cause there are just so many problems, that kind of thing actually can happen to people. You shouldn't let it happen to you though and you shouldn't think thats it's to hard or its impossible because you're just putting yourself. You're underestimating the human capacity to feel, you know? Besides the point of my post was that even if you're use to it at least remember that there are real people affected by this and respect that.


----------



## wiggely (Dec 20, 2007)

what a priceless report.  it just gets better and better.



> A witness reportedly told police that Roberts said that the girl told them to stop wrestling. When the witness asked why they didn?t stop, he responded, ?I don?t know; I was drunk.?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 20, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> You can't let this kind of stuff deaden you though, not caring about people after a while cause there are just so many problems, that kind of thing actually can happen to people. You shouldn't let it happen to you though and you shouldn't think thats it's to hard or its impossible because you're just putting yourself. You're underestimating the human capacity to feel, you know? Besides the point of my post was that even if you're use to it at least remember that there are real people affected by this and respect that.



I care about people.  I'm just tired of emotionally investing myself into stories like this only to have another one pop up tomorrow and emotionally investing myself in that one.

Its exhausting.

Unless I can actually do something to effect the situation, I invest nothing.


----------



## wiggely (Dec 20, 2007)

> You can't let this kind of stuff deaden you though, not caring about people after a while cause there are just so many problems, that kind of thing actually can happen to people. You shouldn't let it happen to you


do you know how many thousands of people die from starvation in africa every day?  and your trying to guilt trip a guy over the stupidity of some teenagers.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 20, 2007)

wiggely said:


> do you know how many thousands of people die from starvation in africa every day?  and your trying to guilt trip a guy over the stupidity of some teenagers.



Im not guilt tripping him into anything, Im trying to keep him postive. Yeah Im aware of the starvation in Africa, Im a part of the mercy action club at my school. No matter the size of the problem the type of feeling is the same right? The point is though that you don't _have_ to throw yourself into every case like this and mourn everyday for stuff like that, as long as your aware of it. Don't exaust yourself cause that won't help anyone. You can't help but hear stories like these and feel alittle sad or angry right? Its normal and you it can't be healthy to try and suppress that side of you.

 Ok but seriously though my original point was that you should respect the parents and not make any stupid jokes over a kids death and now we're going way to far off topic.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2007)

finish HER


----------



## wiggely (Dec 20, 2007)

> Im not guilt tripping him into anything, Im trying to keep him postive. Yeah Im aware of the starvation in Africa, Im a part of the mercy action club at my school. No matter the size of the problem the type of feeling is the same right? The point is though that you don't have to throw yourself into every case like this and mourn everyday for stuff like that, as long as your aware of it. Don't exaust yourself cause that won't help anyone. You can't help but hear stories like these and feel alittle sad or angry right?


i see your point, but i would say that one's goal should be to not feel sad and angry at such situations (the taoist in me), as they are natural occurence and nothing you can do will change the fact that such things will happen in the future.



> Ok but seriously though my original point was that you should respect the parents and not make any stupid jokes over a kids death and now we're going way to far off topic.


yes there is such a thing as tact.


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 20, 2007)

Seriously.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeesh, Jack's gonna have a field day with this. But God, what a bunch of stupid fucks. I really hope they get killed in prison for being that fuckin brutal and retarded.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Dec 20, 2007)

What kind of retards are they?
their so strong taking on a 7 year old girl with videogame moves........

I feel really sorry for the girl and her parents.


----------



## wiggely (Dec 20, 2007)

> What kind of retards are they?
> their so strong taking on a 7 year old girl with videogame moves


i think that its interesting that they thought proper babysitting behavoir included beating the child they were watching.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 20, 2007)

I blame mortal kombat(lies)

If anyone is to blame it's the guy who made alcohol legal in the first place who was that again?


----------



## wiggely (Dec 20, 2007)

> If anyone is to blame it's the guy who made alcohol legal in the first place who was that again?


god________


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 20, 2007)

*Stupid idiots! *


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2007)

What fucking morons. Jesus Christ, what has become of the human race? We're beasts.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 20, 2007)

> They should get life!



I fail to see how this is a relevant insult to the situation.


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Dec 20, 2007)

Aldrick said:


> I fail to see how this is a relevant insult to the situation.



How is it not relevant? That person was saying that they think the kids should get thrown in jail for life. 

But damn, this is just sad. America + alcohol = mass chaos. :amazed


----------



## Bitch (Dec 20, 2007)

Horrible!  Are they stupid or what?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 20, 2007)

Kids can be real violent nowadays


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 20, 2007)

_Holy **** OMG how the **** could ******* they ****** sandwich with a **** cracker _


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 20, 2007)

I blame the parents for hiring these morons. LOL


----------



## Mike Hunt (Dec 20, 2007)

Ugh... Jack Thompson anyone?


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 20, 2007)

what the hell? what 17 year old would actually use violence on a little child?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 20, 2007)

Those 48 years in prison will be well worth it for the inmates. Now, let's see those idiots try some Mortal Kombat moves on em'. Chances are, they'd get served with a giant can of whoop-ass. I'd love idiots like those two to be beaten to a bloody pulp and ass-punked to add insult to injury.


----------



## Denji (Dec 20, 2007)

Moronic shit is at an all-time high it seems.


----------



## Hinata sama (Dec 20, 2007)

um wow what dumbasses.


----------



## Hinata sama (Dec 20, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Seriously.



LMFAO  couldn't have said it better


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 20, 2007)

What a misleading title.  We are seriously overlooking the whole underage drinking portion of the trial.


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 20, 2007)

Fucking Teenagers.


----------



## ubernoob (Dec 21, 2007)

Diagnosis: Bad baby sitting


Seriously though... wtf.  And being drunk is no excuse.


----------



## Kira (Dec 21, 2007)

Tha's just pure bullshit. They simple mudered the kid. Mortal Kombat has nothing to do with this and it's just being mentioned to give those monsters an excuse for their heinous actions.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

Man thats just a baby too.. wtf is wrong with kids.


----------



## Warsmith (Dec 21, 2007)

this is why people think video games make people violent


----------



## Cecil (Dec 21, 2007)

Stupidity still runs in teens this days.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2007)

Misleader said:


> What a misleading title.  We are seriously overlooking the whole underage drinking portion of the trial.



I just copied the original story title.


----------



## impersonal (Dec 21, 2007)

> A witness reportedly told police that Roberts said that the girl told them


Okay, so the information goes... girl  --> roberts --> witness --> police --> "reportedly" --> journalist --> you, the reader.

How reliable does it sound?


PS: I'd have drowned myself in my own vomit long before I'd be drunk enough to do that to a 7 years old girl...


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 21, 2007)

I swear, every time I hear this its funny. I think of "FATALITY" from Mortal Kombat XD

Stupid kids...


----------



## spaZ (Dec 21, 2007)

what idiots.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Dec 21, 2007)

That's horrible.

Mortal Kombat isn't to blame its just that these kids are ridiculously stupid. They should be put in jail for more than 48 years too. Idiots.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 21, 2007)

lol Die bitch......*goes Sub-zero on they ass*


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 21, 2007)

All I can say is...

Head meet desk.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 21, 2007)

Kid, meet large cheese grater.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 21, 2007)

> How is it not relevant? That person was saying that they think the kids should get thrown in jail for life.
> 
> But damn, this is just sad. America + alcohol = mass chaos.



Sorry, I thought they said "a" life.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2007)

Here comes Jack Thompson


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

fucked up white trash


----------



## Sarun (Dec 21, 2007)

that poor girl!

this should never have happened to her!

those two teens deserve capital punishment for this!


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 21, 2007)

No...

I dont like teens...


----------



## quizzlix?! (Dec 21, 2007)

who the fuck even plays mortal combat anymore? *('⁄ ')*


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Dec 21, 2007)

Ters said:


> I thought the US is trying to move away from the death penalty.



This incident is a clear indication that the U.S. needs to seriously reconsider its intended straying from capitol punishment, as imbeciles like the two involved in the death of that innocent, seven year-old girl are not fit to be among the general populace, lest they be tried, sentenced (i.e. slapped on the wrist), released, and given a second opportunity to senselessly destroy another life in their incurable, alcoholically abusive idiocy.


----------



## Fojos (Dec 22, 2007)

This is why you don't get babysitters.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 22, 2007)

Why are younger generations growing more stupid? -_-


----------



## Patience (Dec 22, 2007)

*Jesus F*cking Christ, that's just utter Bullsh*t. Those kids shouldn't be let out of prison. Death Sentence? No, they deserve a lifetime of getting butt-raped by men twice their size, on steroids, and with huge water-bottle sized "twinkies" to not even come close to 1/100 of what their moronic actions caused. *

I hope I didn't brake any rules with that one.


----------



## Traveler (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyway what proof did they have that the moves were actually based off of Mortal Kombat?


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Dec 22, 2007)

Fatality moves on a toddler


----------



## Naida (Dec 22, 2007)

*headdesk*

*headdesk*

*headdesk*

Good lord people can be stupid. RIP little girl.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 22, 2007)

!FATALITY!

Kids these days are giving video game's a bad name!

It's pissing me off to no end


----------



## Sasori (Dec 22, 2007)

Which moves did they imitate?

Cos if they managed to freeze her or pull out her spine while her body is intact or even vomitting corrosive acid then they should get a medal.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 22, 2007)

i hope they get convicted.....


----------



## Saria19 (Dec 22, 2007)

FOR CRYING OUT LOUD! Those sick assholes... Why can't they just admit that this is a murder?!?


----------



## amsilent (Dec 22, 2007)

UHHHHH....... wow, WOW. seriously how can anyone think so illogically? pisses the shit out of me, first off they're drunk already, thats just an all around bad thing to do when you're babysitting a kid. then they attack a child? doesnt matter if it were mortal kombat, dead or alive or whatever, attacking a child is wrong. Bodyslamming the girl? just retarded, plain _*fucking*_ retarded.

i dont give a shit about the death penalty, they deserve to be doused in gasoline and burnt while having their limbs ripped off slowly by a machine.

and yes im pissed off from hearing this.


----------



## NadaNuff (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrible.  Hope they never get out.


----------



## Luigi (Dec 22, 2007)

Dumb asses, there is no excuse for what they have done.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 23, 2007)

How the FUCK can you shoot fireballs at a little girl, uppercut her head off and rip out her spine?



> Jesus F*cking Christ, that's just utter Bullsh*t. Those kids shouldn't be let out of prison. Death Sentence? No, they deserve a lifetime of getting butt-raped by men twice their size, on steroids, and with huge water-bottle sized "twinkies" to not even come close to 1/100 of what their moronic actions caused.



Every time something bad happens at least 3 people post this sort of crap.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 23, 2007)

"I don't know; I was drunk."


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 23, 2007)

The Great Blood-Fire Phoenix said:


> This incident is a clear indication that the U.S. needs to seriously reconsider its intended straying from capitol punishment, as imbeciles like the two involved in the death of that innocent, seven year-old girl are not fit to be among the general populace, lest they be tried, sentenced (i.e. slapped on the wrist), released, and given a second opportunity to senselessly destroy another life in their incurable, alcoholically abusive idiocy.



 The ironic thing about your judgemental posturing is that as a religious person, you're probably pro-life when it comes to fetuses.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 24, 2007)

damn.. this isnt going to help the video game community


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 24, 2007)

COLORADO PEOPLE!!!... they must of been so bored


----------



## Bresakar (Dec 24, 2007)

such shit happens if parents forget to be parents and educated their children


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Dec 24, 2007)

So, lemme get this straight... Teenage girl and her boyfriend babysit a little girl, get drunk, then beat her to death with moves from Mortal Kombat?  What?



Dave said:


> fucked up white trash



The teens were named Heather Trujilio and Lamar Roberts.  The victim was named Zoe Garcia.  Where do you get the idea that they're white?


----------



## Even (Dec 24, 2007)

the levels of stupidity knows no boundaries...


----------



## Kanae (Dec 24, 2007)

Such a sad thing thanks to some guy's stupidity


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 24, 2007)

Roleplaying at its worst. These impressionable misfits have no excuses for their stupidity


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow...Just...Wow....Mortal Kombat,will slowly die...Wait,why and how did he do mortal combat moves?....And on a 7 year old!....Drunk?...Wow.....Just...Wow.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 26, 2007)

Ughhh that is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 2, 2008)

What the fuck


----------



## wing (Jan 2, 2008)

this isn't really funny...


----------



## Spica (Jan 4, 2008)

Absolutely sick, sick SIIIIIIIICK kids.


----------



## SamRH (Jan 4, 2008)

That's sad... those kids are fucking idiots.


----------



## Fulcata (Jan 4, 2008)

Jonas said:


> Only in America



Because anywhere else they wouldn't bother trying to blame it on the media.
=D


----------



## Itonami (Jan 4, 2008)

That's their street cred gone.

RIP, little one


----------



## -Deidara- (Jan 4, 2008)

Finsh Her...FATALITY!




but that is seriously messed up....


----------



## Kubisa (Jan 4, 2008)

'I told you kids! NO FIREBALLS!'

But yeah what a sad story. Kids should know better. And beating up a girl


----------



## Maruta (Jan 4, 2008)

This will probably make parents do the same thing they'd do with Pokemon 

And how retarded do you have to be to attack a girl who isn't even remotely CLOSE to THEIR age. ARGH


----------



## auto-matic (Jan 4, 2008)

Fucking n00bs, *angery stare*


----------



## auto-matic (Jan 4, 2008)

life wasted getting drunk and then killing a little girl, *wow* show no Mercy...*uhhh*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn Colorado is filled with loons and Mexicans. 

Were they Mexican?


----------



## Traveler (Jan 4, 2008)

Traveler said:


> Anyway what proof did they have that the moves were actually based off of Mortal Kombat?



So can anyone tell me the answer now?


----------



## Auraya (Jan 4, 2008)

That's so awful. The poor girl. The guys were idiot by the sounds of it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 4, 2008)

UGH. That is terrible, why couldn't the two teens have tried the moves on each other? Shouldn't they know little children aren't rag dolls or punching bags? With those repeated injuries how the girl must have pleaded with them to stop. They must have been in an impossibly deep alcoholic haze to continue with the attacks.


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jan 4, 2008)

This is so sad. What where they thinking?

And to blame it on the fact that they were drunk?

If they were sober enough to do CPR then they were in control of their actions....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2008)

*“I don’t know; I was drunk.”*

Bam, underage drinking.  I don't think people can comprehend that they are causing others pain when they are drunk in certain circumstances.  My friend got drunk and gave my other friend multiple lacerations on his back and face, and laughed about it until he got sober.  They probably just couldn't hold their own.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 4, 2008)

Ominous voice: Finish her!

*CPR*

Ominous voice: Fatality 


...Sorry for that, made the same joke for the Baby kick breakdancing thing.

Seriously though Mortal Kombat? They can't have been that stupid, even if drunk.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 4, 2008)

The fact that they were 17 and 16 scares the shit out of me. The fact that it was a little girl scares me more.


Ironically, I'm listening to "Teenagers," by MCR as I read this.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 4, 2008)

violent video games are the devil! 

and this is why people like to attack violent vidoe games...becase of dumb kids like that. :<


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 5, 2008)

sigh this is what happens to bored rich  white American teens with no job 

they just have to kill something weather its time, themselves with drugs and b33r, or other kids.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jan 5, 2008)

> A witness reportedly told police that Roberts said that the girl told them to stop wrestling. When the witness asked why they didn?t stop, he responded, ?I don?t know; I was drunk



oh yes, thats a nice excuse. 
Being Drunk and using_ Mortal Kombat_ moves on a 7yr old girl...


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Jan 5, 2008)

"Lamar Roberts, 17, and Heather Trujillo, 16" ... "babysitting"

kinda strange


----------



## xxIcy (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't believe it. Why the HELL would they try this stuff on a little kid?


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 5, 2008)

Omg, why would they do such a thing? 

Video games are bad!!


----------



## Traveler (Jan 5, 2008)

By the gods... Do they even have proof that the moves were from Mortal Kombat?!?!!?!? Last time I checked 90% of them couldn't be preformed in real life. (Princess Hina you better be kidding about that...)


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Jan 5, 2008)

lmao a true Fatality.  This is sick though.  I'm not surprised though.  This is the same state that brought us the "trench coat mafia" in Columbine.


----------



## Red (Jan 5, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> FATALITY! FLAWLESS VICTORY!


More like

FATALITY! FLAWLESS FAILURE!


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Jan 6, 2008)

lol, here in brazil the things got a bit different

the babysitter that maltreated the children got a Mortal Kombat move 
Images:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## r0ckman (Jan 6, 2008)

FurryPuzzle said:


> lol, here in brazil the things got a bit different
> 
> the babysitter that maltreated the children got a Mortal Kombat move
> Images:
> ...



the poor lady... those kids are sick people.


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Jan 6, 2008)

please read , this woman was caught beating a baby and 2 children while babysitting 
i think she deserved more than that


----------



## mari (Jan 6, 2008)

Why are teenagers so fucking stupid nowadays?


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jan 6, 2008)

Let me guess:

Shadow Kick followed by Teleport Punch followed by Back Breaker followed by Puke Puddle.

Man, I really want to know what moves they used.


----------



## new2naruto (Jan 6, 2008)

Mortal Kombat moves? 
I'm seriously laughing here...even though I shouldn't be. Hey, I'm heartless. 
But it is awful, and they should be counted as adults.


----------



## [sasuke uchiha] (Jan 7, 2008)

it's the parents' fault they must be punished of leaving there daughter with 2 unkonwn boys and the boys should really be punished as adult


----------



## Goom (Jan 7, 2008)

Jonas said:


> Only in America



please don't post that bullship "only in America" crap.

stupidity is a human trait and sadly this could happen anywhere.


----------



## new2naruto (Jan 7, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> please don't post that bullship "only in America" crap.
> 
> stupidity is a human trait and sadly this could happen anywhere.


I really hate that. Only in America my ass.


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Jan 8, 2008)

"Get over here!"  Those teen's must have trained ....a lot...just for that purpose....lol


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 8, 2008)

What the fuck's wrong with kids nowadays? They get their asses protected even when they kill innocent kids like this, rape their relatives, smoke crack, steal, cheat, whatever....damnit if I could have gotten away with something not even close to what they did i'd be a rogue right now. 

What the fucks wrong with parents these days...


----------



## Havoc (Jan 8, 2008)

[sasuke uchiha];13052609 said:
			
		

> it's the parents' fault they must be punished of leaving there daughter with 2 unkonwn boys and the boys should really be punished as adult



Did you even actually read the article?


----------



## Shodai (Jan 8, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> FATALITY! FLAWLESS VICTORY!



  


reps


----------



## [sasuke uchiha] (Jan 8, 2008)

yep I read it


----------



## Raize (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, I've gotten drunk plenty of times, but I've yet to try ripping out somebody's spine through their neck.

"I dunno, I was drunk" really isn't an excuse.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2008)

wow.... how stupid. In fact stupid isn't even the word to use. Its just... pathetic. Really.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 9, 2008)

I read more and more how alcohol brings the dumbass out in kids. If they get drunk, drive, and run over some guy, they say "I was drunk, I'm sorry. Now what?", and the same if they get in a fist fight with some guy and break his spine. It's used so commonly as an excuse that it almost sickens me to think that, in some indirect way, it works. 

 What happens? Kid admits he got drunk. Instead of treating it as a stupid decision that should be condemned, it is lead on to be linked to drinking addictions stemming from bipolar disorders and such, which were intensified by corrupt parenting. These kids now get less time in jail and more time in mental health centers that aren't shit compared to jails. And 10 years later, they're let off. 

 It would piss me off to think of this if I was Zoe's parent. That her murderers could get off with less than they deserve because of their drinking and 'problems' associated with it...for flame's sake, their daughter was murdered by stupid idiotic kids when she hadn't even begun to live her life. Why should those pricks get to suffer only a tiny sentence when what they should deserve is life? 

 I swear, philosophy and common morals have no place in the legal system today...someone can hack microsoft and steal $100,000 and be sentenced at 20 years, while someone who raped women maliciously could get off with 10 or less. It's disgusting. 

 I saw this in a movie but I'll bet there was a similar incident in real life. Some teenage kid gets drunk, rapes and murders his girlfriend following an argument, and burns her remains. While he was prosecuted, he told nothing but the truth and showed extreme remorse for his action. Anyways, he's sentenced to life, barely dodging the death sentence.

 These kids do much more than that, much worse, and get 48 fucking years?! That's minor!

 If I were these kids' parents, their asses would be toasted so bad after being released that they wish they were back in prison spending quality mutual time with Bubba.


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 9, 2008)

Talk about mortal fatality.
Next you'll see a kid imitating the chidori with a taser and kill someone.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 9, 2008)

Those two guys are totally stupid. You something is wrong in your head if you even think about using those moves on people. Those moves are in game to kill opponent.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 9, 2008)

*Foolish guys, they became child murderers and flushed there life away, getting wasted and imitating a game...pathetic.*


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 9, 2008)

some people really need to get A LIFE!, this is just terrebly pathetic


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 9, 2008)

They're heathens.

I rest my case.


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 9, 2008)

Stupid fucktards.

Aren't they old enough to know better? Jeez...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn, I feel lucky. With all the dumb shit I did as a kid while high, it's amazing nobody died.


----------



## Yellow (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to play Mortal Kombat too. I hope I never do this to anyone because of the bad influence MK had on me.


----------



## Villeta Nu (Jan 10, 2008)

Seriously now

how mentally challenged can some people be


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 10, 2008)

Stupidity lives on


----------



## Dango (Jan 10, 2008)

The fuck? 



> When the witness asked why they didn’t stop, he responded, “I don’t know; I was drunk.”


That has got to be the most stupid thing I've ever heard in a long time. I say throw them in jail and throw away the key. 48 years is not punishment enough.


----------



## buff cat (Jan 10, 2008)

That sucks, poor little girl.  I hope she gets to haunt them. D:


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2008)

...why would you attack a 7-year old girl in the first place? Drunk or not, come on. Such bullshit.


----------



## Curry (Jan 10, 2008)

How could anyone rate this 5-stars? 

Bastards D:


----------



## SPN (Jan 10, 2008)

No details? I want a list of moves used. This report is the same as saying " The boxer lost the fight when he was punched in the face." While that is nice to know, I'd like to know what kind of punch.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jan 10, 2008)

What is this Mortal Combat B.S? Scrap that. Two drunken idiots killed an innocent child. Someone needs to beat the shit out of those guys.




Jonas said:


> Only in America



They do worse to children on purpose _inside _of America and _outside_.


----------



## depth_perception (Jan 10, 2008)

Teens kill kitten in microwave, Teen tells Dad to shoot him, Teens kill little girl using mortal kombat moves....

What a strange fucked up world we are living in.


----------



## sasori puppet-05 (Jan 10, 2008)

Jonas said:


> Only in America



Exactly...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

What a horrible way to die, that girl must have been through a lot of pain. I doubt the teens who did this were drunk, it was just a lack of sense that caused them to do this.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 10, 2008)

That's sick. What a couple of stupid idiots.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2008)

Now i have to say those teens are retards. I hope they do go to jail for murderer and underage drinking...


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 10, 2008)

Brainless trash played MK too much.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 12, 2008)

For the last time I am tired of everyone not being able to prove that the moves were from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 12, 2008)

This is just sick, another good life gone to waste due to idiots. I bet they'll put the blame more on the game than the teens. Heh media today. What next? *An 76 year old man dies during a match in Tekken 5.*


----------



## Telling Lies (Jan 12, 2008)

mortal kombat


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2008)

poor kids .


----------



## kiriospy (Jan 12, 2008)

This only really happens in america


----------



## wheres the beef? (Jan 12, 2008)

I feel sorry for the Seven year old girl,truly the biggest fucking dipshits I've seen this month.
Drunk whilst babysitting?Ridiculous.
Oh well,at least if convicted they'll get what they deserve,48 years of getting pierced from behind


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw mortal Kombat in the title and suddenly I was intrigued


----------



## Rinali (Jan 12, 2008)

that's plain sick. i used to play mortal kombat all the time when I was a teen...ugh


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2008)

DON'T BLAME MORTAL KOMBAT YOU MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euraj (Jan 12, 2008)

And that's all I can say...


----------



## illyana (Jan 12, 2008)

Slumbering Aces said:


> This is just sick, another good life gone to waste due to idiots. I bet they'll put the blame more on the game than the teens. Heh media today. What next? *An 76 year old man dies during a match in Tekken 5.*


Quoted for fucking truth!


----------



## Taniko (Jan 13, 2008)

They said they were drunk ? Bullshit, what a pathetic excuse. 
Even if this is true you never would do some stupid shit like this.
Fucking retarded kids blame alcohol and videogames for their fucking crimes I hope they get assfucked for life or atleast castrated.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2008)

kids these days


----------



## Ooter (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats stupid wich brain would do that, its beyond words they need 48years of non stop ass raping.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 24, 2008)

First it was wwe moves now its mortal kombat moves whats next?????


----------



## Mean Kitty (Jan 24, 2008)

OMG!  This is a terrible story... those stupid kids!  That poor little girl... this breaks my heart.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 24, 2008)

he still lacks hate jk

thats messed up


----------



## euraika (Jan 24, 2008)

OMG that is horrible


----------



## Sakurablossoms (Jan 24, 2008)

thats crazy!!!!!:amazed
(only in america)


----------



## auto-matic (Jan 24, 2008)

HOW MANY TIMES WILL THIS THREAD BE BOUGHT UP


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 25, 2008)

That's terrible.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 25, 2008)

thats nuts....!!!!!!!!


----------

